# My AR Journey has Begun



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

*My AR Journey has Started, For Good or Bad! Today I went to a gun shop I have used in the past and talked to them about the different types of ARs they were able to get in and availability of Ammo ect. Well in the mean time while I am talking to the guy the owner Said I just got one off the Truck Still in the Box. *

*To make a Long story short, I Bought it, 3 Clips and 2 boxes of ammo.*

*It is a Bushmaster .223 with a red dot scope. We will see how things go with it Dying to shoot it and see if I can Make her a Tack Driver! May change out the Scope or may just order a New Upper for a Hunting application if not We shall see.*

*Thanks for all the Advice in my Previous post While I was making My Mind Up on What to Buy!!*

*Hopefully This is The One I was Supposed to Own!*
View attachment 8534


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Congrats RH. By the way, those are magazines. Just sayin'.

:hunter:


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Congrats RH. By the way, those are magazines. Just sayin'.
> 
> :hunter:


Bah Ha On the Magazines! Yeah You are right but the Gun Store Owner Knew what I Meant when I said Clips LOL


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

congrats on the new weapon

they do make clips for AR mags

they are called stripper clips,supposed to make loading the magazines easier


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> congrats on the new weapon
> 
> they do make clips for AR mags
> 
> they are called stripper clips,supposed to make loading the magazines easier


Yeah I know, Can I start over?? LOL


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

I wasnt trying to give you a hard time
Just clarifieng that they do make clips for them


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> I wasnt trying to give you a hard time
> Just clarifieng that they do make clips for them :wink:


No Problem Man I knew that But in My excitement just didnt watch My Wording!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Enjoy the new weapon. By all accords it should be a good shooter. A scope will give you a better tack driver ability than the red dot which are typically about a 3MOA dot.

Now your search will be on for ammo.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats Richard ! Looks sweet. Don't just buy another upper, buy a polymer lower to go with it then you'll have two.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on your purchase.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Welcome aboard, you won't be disappointed. Nice rig... Clips? I call them Rock & Roll! :gunshooting:


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Congrats RH. By the way, those are magazines. Just sayin'.
> 
> :hunter:





ReidRH said:


> Bah Ha On the Magazines! Yeah You are right but the Gun Store Owner Knew what I Meant when I said Clips LOL


Just yankin' your chain a little Richard. :user:

:hunter:


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Just yankin' your chain a little Richard. :user:
> 
> :hunter:


I know Bro That's Fine That Way I know yall Miss me When I cant get on here LOL!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

After Inspecting the New gun I saw it said .223/ 5.56, I know 5.56 is a Nato round and I had been told they were the same as a .223. I did some research and Some People Say yes and others Say No and Some Say If Your Gun is a Modern Weapon and Marked for either round it is OK to Shoot Either Round.

Some of You Guys with a lot more Knowledge than I have, What is Your thoughts on This one.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

yup,what he siad


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

So if you shoot .223 in an AR labeled .223/5.56 is it safe to switch back and forth between the .223 and the 5.56? I was told, if you shoot .223 in an AR labeled .223/5.56, you have to stay with the .223 and can't shoot 5.56 in it. Any truth to that?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You can stagger them in the magazine if you want dw, no harm !


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the Info Guys, Never having owned an AR Any Information is a Great Help!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

It's amazing the amount of false/uneducated information that gets passed as facts. :no:


----------

